# عملية نقع التِرمس ..... أسلوب نشر العقيدة المحمدية فى القرن الحادى والعشرين



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2011)

*فى يناير 2005 وبعد عيد الميلاد المجيد أرسل لنا أحد العاملين فى خدمة مصر للمسيح بمدينة الإسكندرية هذا التقرير الغريب يقول فيه ....

تقابلت اليوم مع قدس ابونا ( ... ) وقد صرح لي بأن لديه فتاة صغيرة السن تدعي ( دميانه ع ) عمرها 10 سنوات ... على علاقة بشاب مسلم (20 سنة ) طالب بجامعة الإسكندرية ... وعبر قدس ابونا عن كامل دهشته للأمر ..... إلى آخر التقرير) .

وعلى الفور أتصلت بهذا الخادم وطلبت منه التحري عن الأمر، وكانت المفاجئة التى صدمتنا جميعاً فى خدمة مصر للمسيح، فقد كتب لي الخادم هذا التقرير الذى يقول: "أنه بعد عمل التحريات اللازمة حول الموضوع، وبعض اللقائات الهامة والخاصة بالأمر تبين لنا الأتي: 
أن هناك شبه عمل تنظيمي مصدره "مسجد الفتح" بمنطقة مصطفى كامل أمام مدرسة مصطفى كامل الثانوية للبنين، يقوم بحض وتحريض شباب المُسلمين فى المرحلة الثانوية والجامعة على القيام بالتقرب من الفتايات القبطيات الصغيرات فى المرحلة السنية من تسعة سنوات وحتى الخامسة عشر، وهو ما أطلق عليه بين هؤلاء الشباب بعملية "نقع الترمس" وهو نوع من الدعوة والموعظة الحسنة من خلال الإستغلال الجنسي لهذه الفتيات وتوريطهن وتشويه سمعتهن لكسرهن أمام أهلهن، مما يضطرهن للهروب من بيوتهن واللجوء للإسلمة كحل لمشاكلهن التى تورطن فيها ...

وصاحب هذه الفكرة الشيطانية والذى يروج لها ويمررها بين الشباب الشيخ السلفي أسامه برهامي بالتعاون مع الشيخ عبد الناصر حسين فرج حسين ويسكن فى العمارة التى فيها المسجد ورقم ت منزله / 035460819 .
ويساعده كل من : 
1 – المهندس يسري الخطيب وهو فلسطيني الجنسية وصاحب ( شركة فلسطين للمقاولات العامه ) . 

2 - الشيخ مصطفى محمد ورقم المحمول الخاص به  0105013151 وهو صاحب مكتبة ودار تشر الفتح الاسلامى بجوار مسجد الفتح بمصطفى كامل ويساعده الشيخ عاطف أبراهيم ويحمل مويبيل رقم/ 0107382782 .

3 - الدكتور شريف قاسم الشهير بالدكتور شريف الأشقر وهو طبيب أستشارى فى طب الآطفال ويعمل بالمستشفى الجامعة للولادة وطب الآطفال بالشاطبي .

4- الشيخ أنور الشوادفى عبد العزيز ويحمل رقم موبيل رقم/ 0127301258 وهو صاحب سنترال قباء بمنطقة السيوف شماعه ت/ 035063438 وهو أدمن مشهور فى الرومات الاسلامية فى البالتولك ويقوم بتصوير المتأسلمين فى بيته ويقوم بعد ذلك بتسويق الشرائط والاقراص الممغنطة .... ويساعده فى هذه المهمة كل من : أخوه الشيخ تامر الشوادفى عبد العزيز . وأيضا الشيخ مصطفى الشوادفى عبد العزيز وبعض الآخوات المتطوعات للدعوة من خلال خدمة المتأسلمات الصغيرات .

5 - الشيخ حسن صابر أبراهيم خليل وهويعمل فى مجال الدعوة ويسخدم منازله الكثيرة فى الاسلمة وت المنزل الذى يقيم فيه / 034946665 ويتعاون مع هذا الشيخ كل من يعمل فى مدرية أمن الاسكندرية وبالذات فى الآحوال المدنية وصديقه الشخصى هو السيد اللواء فوزى ابو مسلم والسيد المقدم /عبد الغنى حماده رئيس شعبة البحث الجنائى للأحوال المدنية وت المحمول /0121096309 وت مكتبه بالمدرية بالعطارين /034975858

6 – السيدة سميره فكرى حسني وهى موظفه بهيئة بريد الاسكندرية وقد اسلمت منذ سبعة سنوات ولها ابناء من زوجها السابق هم مايكل ومينا ومينرفا ومادونا ولها من زوجها الحالى الحاج محمود كمال بنت تدعى جهاد محمود كمال وهى تسكن بجوار الشيخ حسن صابر أبراهيم خليل بمنطقة عرفان محرم وهى على علاقه مع كثير من الشيوخ الذين يعملون فى مجال إسلمة القاصرات .

7 - الشيخ محمد وهو أمام مسجد حاتم بسموحة بجوار زهران مول وت منزله / 035392815 ويحمل تليفون مويبيل وقم / 0107170613 . 

8- جمعية عمار بن ياسر، التابعة لمسجد "الفتاح العليم " التابع لمنطقة أبو سليمان بتفتيش السيوف التابع لقسم الرمل بالإسكندرية ( وذلك قبل أنشاء قسم الرمل ثان ) .

9 – المتأسلم أحمد وديع وهو يعمل طبيب بالتأمين الصحي بالإسكندرية ... ويقدمه أمن الدولة بوصفه متأسلم ، لكل الحالات التى يتم جذبها للتعامل معها بالتشكيك فى المسيحية .

10 - يقوم بالتغطية القانونية لهذه الحالات مكتب للمحاماة أسمه "المجموعة الدولية للمحاماة" وهى مجموعة قام بتأسيسها 
* اللواء أحمد محمد السيد البتانوني ويحمل محمول رقم/0124500381 -0124961207 ت المكتب /034809378 -034809094 وعنوان هذا المكتب63 شارع سعد زغلول (عمارة شيكوريل )-الدور الثانى – وتتكون هذه المجموعة من:
لواء سابق / أحمد حمدى فرج المحامي بالنقض .
أ. د /أحمد محمد مصطفى المحامي بالنقض .
ساميه التهامى المحامية .
أ.د/عادل محمد فتحى المحامي بالنقض .
أ/أنجى البتانونى المحامية .
أ/ نيهال حسين المحامية .
لواء /محمد طاهر الشربينى رئيس مكتب حرس الحدود سابقا .
والجميع محامون بالنقض والادارية العليا. 

ويستخدم اللواء البتانونى شقته الكائنة بالعجمى بشارع السلام بالهانوفيل بجوار جمال الميكانيكى ويسكن فى نفس العمارة الشيخ أدهم وبجوارها الشيخ / أحمد حامد الترزى بجوار صيدلية فضه بالعجمى. 

11 – هناك تنسيق كامل بين مباحث أمن الدولة بشارع الفراعنة بالإسكندرية بكامل قيادات من أمثال المقدم محمد قمره  الرائد / عصام شوقي والرائد / عادل نافع والسابق ذكرهم سابقاً ... 

وقد قام الخادم ممثل خدمة مصر للمسيح برصد بعض الحالات التى تم الإيقاع بهن بهذا المخطط الشيطاني، وعلى سبيل المثال: 

1 - القاصر / سالي ج - من منطقة الورديان وقد قام المدعو / محمد عبد العظيم الطالب بكلية حقوق الإسكندرية بالتقرب لها .. ثم قام بإخفائها ( كانت 14 عام يوم خطفها ) .... وبعد خمسة أشهر من أغتصابها ، تم تهريبها من خطفها راجعة إلى حضن الأب والكنيسة وأسرتها بمساعدة بعض الخدام وبعض الشباب الغيرون العابرون إلى نور المسيح ، مستخدمين هويتهم الإسلامية فى الوصول إليها .

2 – القاصر / إنجي عادل وسيلي إبراهيم (13 عام ) والتى تم أخفائها من أمام مدرستها ( محمود داود الاعدادية بنات بسيدى بشر بحرى التابعة لآدارة المنتزه التعلمية بالإسكندرية ) وذلك يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 31/3/2005 ... وتم إرجاعها بعد ذلك بستة أشهر ....

تذكرت هذا الأمر وأنا أشاهد الفيديو الذى تم بثه من التليفزيون المصري للخسيس/ شكري عبد الفتاح شكري ( مهندس كمبيوتر - 31عام ) مع المذيع سيد على، فى تحقيقه فى موضوع / جاكلين إبراهيم فخري ( 18 عام ) .. فقد قال :
أسمي شكري عبد الفتاح شكري ( مهندس كمبيوتر - 31عام ) .... 
ثم قال ... هي متربية أمام مني ... ثم قال أنا بحبها منذ عشر سنين ... 
فقال المذيع : أى وهى عندها عشر سنين ... 
فرد عليه شكري قائلاً ... لا كان عندها تسع سنين ... 
وتعجب المذيع قائلاً ... فى حد يحب بنت فى السن ده ...
فقال شكري : أنا قلت لها الكلام ده وهى صدتني فى الأول ...
طبعاً الطفلة الصغير أستسلمت لهذا التحرش البين الذى قام به هذا الشكري الخسيس إلى أن ضبطتهم أختها فى وضع مخل فى بيتها، وقالت الأخت لأهلها ... وخوفاً من الفضيحة بدأوا يضغطون على هذه المسكينة والتهكم عليها للبعد عن هذا النذل الذى لا يحترم حرمة البيوت ولا حق الجيرة ... كل هذا والفتاة لم تمم الثامنة عشر أى طفلة قاصر .... ويمكنكم مشاهدة باقى الحلقة من خلال هنا

[YOUTUBE]player_embedded&v=WJ7HCnLGdKI[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]Tgq8JakgAyo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​
أما الحالة الثانية التى تأكد أن هذا المخطط مازال فى حيز التنفيذ هى حالة:

القاصر / ماريان عادل غطاس ( 18 عام ) – تعرفت على الإسلام وهى فى سن الثالثة عشر ... وختمت القرآن خمسة مرات وقد أشهرت إسلامها بأسم فاطمة محمد أحمد إبراهيم .

الحالة الثالثة: القاصرات " كرسيتين عزت فتحى زكري عبيد 17 سنة وابنة عمها نانسى مجدى فتحى زكري عبيد 14 سنة "من محافظة المنيا . 

ولكن لما يقوم الإسلاميين بعمل مثل هذه المخططات الخسيسة ضد الأقباط فى مصر ؟ : 

1 – بث روح الخوف بين الأقباط وردعهم وهو نفس ماكانت تقوم به الدولة قبل ثورة 25 يناير 2011 والأدلة والشواهد كثيرة على الجرائم التى أقترفها جهاز الشرطة لهذا الغرض ومنها ضرب كنيسة القديسين بسيدي بشر بغرب الإسكندرية .
2 – أحداث نوع من الشرخ الإجتماعي فى الأسر القبطية لكسر نفسهم .
3 – أستحداث الزرائع والفتن للأستقواء على الأقباط وقتلهم فى المصادمات الناتجة عنها . 
4 – الحيلة لملئ الكشوف بالمتأسلمين لصد تيار التحول للمسيحية الذى يعم كل محافظات مصر وبالذات فى أوساط الشباب الذى يكتشف كل يوم زيف الإسلام .
5 – وجود المبرارات الدينية والنصوص المشجعة فى القرآن والسنة المحمدية لمثل هذه الأفعال القبيحة التى تخالف القانون ، التى أعطت المُسلم الحق فى أن يتطاول على المسيحيين . 

وأخيراً نقوم بالتنبيه على الكنيسة والأسر على ملاحظة بناتهن فى هذا السن الحرج وأيجاد الوسائل المناسبة لتوعية فلذات قلوبنا من مثل هذه المخططات والحيل الدنيئة التى توجهنا فى هذه الأيام، بل وعدم التستر على المحتالين تحت أى مبرر أو الخوف من الفضيحة لأنه ينبغي أن نقوم بفضح هؤلاء المحتالين حتى لا تجري أيديهم قصداً .

رشا نور 


وعلى الشعب القبطى التعامل مع هؤلاء الكلاب
egypt4christ*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*موضوع خطير جدا استاذ صوت صارخ
احييك علي هذا المجهود
اسكندريه بؤره للاسلمه منذ زمن بعيد ..لكن الوجه المكشوف لم يظهر الا بعد نكسة 25 يناير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*




esambraveheart قال:


> *موضوع خطير جدا استاذ صوت صارخ
> احييك علي هذا المجهود
> اسكندريه بؤره للاسلمه منذ زمن بعيد ..لكن الوجه المكشوف لم يظهر الا بعد نكسة 25 يناير​*



*على الأقباط مواجهة عصابة الكلاب*


----------



## omid (5 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

مجهود كبير وبحاجه بالفعل الى التوعيه من خلال ارشادات الاباءوالتركيز على دور تثقيف الشبيبه في الكنائس 
وخصوصا في هذه المرحله الحساسه
التي تمر البلاد مابين اعصارين 
الانفلات الامني
 و فوضى  السلف المتخلف
الرب يحمي شعب مصر المباركه
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*ينبغى ملاحقة هؤلاء الكلاب قضائيا فى منظمات حقوق الإنسان العالمية لتقديمهم للعداله ....*


----------



## Coptic Man (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

موضوع خطير يا استاذ / صوت صارخ

ياريت نقدر ننشره علي قد ما نقدر لتهتم بيه منظمات حقوق الانسان

ولو اننا يأسنا منها


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

ارجو ان كان هناك محامي هنا او تعرف محامي استاذي يريت تبلغه التقرير دا لانه يعتبر بلاغ للنائب العام وبالادلة بالاسماء والارقام والاحداث  ويجب التحقيق فيه فورا ولانها قضية راي عام سوف تهز ارجاء البلاد كاملة , ويجب وقف هذه المهازل فورا ويتم القبض على كل المذكورين اعلاه والتحقيق معهم حتى يظهر لنا من وراء هذه المؤامرات الدنيئة حفاظا على بنات المسيح


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

بيربوهم على ايدهم يعنى !!!!

شكرا استاذ صوت صارخ للمقال المهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*




ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> يجب وقف هذه المهازل فورا ويتم القبض على كل المذكورين اعلاه والتحقيق معهم حتى يظهر لنا من وراء هذه المؤامرات الدنيئة حفاظا على بنات المسيح



*هذا إن كان هناك من يهتم بأمر مصر ...... الكل صاروا خونه ....*


----------



## noraa (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

بصراحة مجهود  كثر من  رائع فين الاستاذ مايكا  منير   يا جماعة صدقونى بيهتم جدا  بالحاجات  دى  طالما معاها اثباتت  ربنا يحمى بناتنا


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*هذا التقرير لا يبرأ القبطيات ... ولا يخلى مسئولية الكنيسه والاسره ...*
*فالشيطان دائماً يحارب ... ولكن المؤمن لا يسقط .. فقط السطحى ...*
*الكنيسه .. الاسره ... الفتاه ... هم المسئول الاول ... ونقع الترمس ... عامل دخيل .. يمكن عزله بالتنشئه الصالحه ... والرعايه الحسنه ..*
*شكراً استاذى صوت صارخ ... جارى نشر هذا التقرير الهام ...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*هبه اسكندر ...... زوجة الاستاذ فادى ناجى ...... اعرفهم معرفة شخصية ..... اختفت الزوجة فى إبريل 2011 بعد توصيل أبنها للحضانه ...... موبيل الأم تم استخدامه من قبل شخص معلوم ..... حققت معه النيابه ولم توجه إليه اتهاما ...... بعد ذلك قدموا لفادى شهادة من الأزهر تفيد إسلام هبة ...... فى يوم وليلة جعلوها مسلمة بورقة من الأزهر عليها شعار الجمهورية ...... وممنوع لقاءها أو معرفة مكانها ...... وحفظت النيابه البلاغ ....

هذه هى مصر اليوم
وعلى الأقباط ...... وعلى الكنيسة ...... وعلى الرعاة ..... البرهان على أنهم مسيحيين *


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *هبه اسكندر ...... زوجة الاستاذ فادى ناجى ...... اعرفهم معرفة شخصية ..... اختفت الزوجة فى إبريل 2011 بعد توصيل أبنها للحضانه ...... موبيل الأم تم استخدامه من قبل شخص معلوم ..... حققت معه النيابه ولم توجه إليه اتهاما ...... بعد ذلك قدموا لفادى شهادة من الأزهر تفيد إسلام هبة ...... فى يوم وليلة جعلوها مسلمة بورقة من الأزهر عليها شعار الجمهورية ...... وممنوع لقاءها أو معرفة مكانها ...... وحفظت النيابه البلاغ ....
> 
> هذه هى مصر اليوم
> وعلى الأقباط ...... وعلى الكنيسة ...... وعلى الرعاة ..... البرهان على أنهم مسيحيين *


*
هبه ........ ارحمنا يارب ....
نعم .. هناك عالم سرى خلف غرف اشهار الاسلام ....
يجب كشفه ...*


----------



## esambraveheart (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*منتهي القذاره و الخسه و الدنائه *
*في كل شارع و زاويه و حاره يكمن الطامعون في اعراضنا و يودون لو ياتي اليوم الذي ينهشونها فيه بلا حسيب و لا رقيب و باسم الدين..و ها قد قدمت ثورة الفوضي و الخراب لهؤلاء الانجاس الطامعين اليوم الذي طالما تمنوه علي طبق من الفضة ..و بسماح و مباركة من المجلس الاعلي للقوات السلفيه و كلاب الداخليه الذين هم في الاصل مشايخ سلفيين يتخفون في زى الشرطه.*
*صار الكل بلا استثناء الان..الدولة و اجهزتها و قواتها المسلحه و مواطنيها المتعصبين المرضي بالحقد و الكراهية للمسيحيين يتامرون علي القبطي و علي عرضه و ماله و مقدساته.*
*حرب معلنة بوقاحة علي المسيحي المصرى من قبل مسلمي مصر - متشددين و مدعي الاعتدال - و ليس اشرس و لا اقذر منها *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*مش قادره اقول غير أنه مخطط قذر 
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## BITAR (8 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*بلاغ للنائب العام
وقيادة الجيش
من هم
اصحاب الفتن الطائفية
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*




BITAR قال:


> *بلاغ للنائب العام
> وقيادة الجيش
> من هم
> اصحاب الفتن الطائفية
> *​



*انهم شركائهم حبيبي
الوطن كله ملوث*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*للرفع ..... للأهمية *


----------



## جيلان (12 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

موضوع خطير جدا , انا مع العضو ساجد لربى يسوع لو فى محامى يقدمة فعلا ونحاول ننشره ولما نشوف لما يتقدم الحكومة هتعمل حاجة ولا لا بردوا


----------



## Rosetta (12 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*




> *ولكن لما يقوم الإسلاميين بعمل مثل هذه المخططات الخسيسة ضد الأقباط فى مصر ؟ :
> 
> 1 – بث روح الخوف بين الأقباط وردعهم وهو نفس ماكانت تقوم به الدولة قبل ثورة 25 يناير 2011 والأدلة والشواهد كثيرة على الجرائم التى أقترفها جهاز الشرطة لهذا الغرض ومنها ضرب كنيسة القديسين بسيدي بشر بغرب الإسكندرية .
> 2 – أحداث نوع من الشرخ الإجتماعي فى الأسر القبطية لكسر نفسهم .
> ...


*فعلا أسلوووووب خبيث ! 
لكن ماذا ننتظر منهم و دينهم يحلل لهم الكذب 
ربنا يحمي جميع المسيحيين من هؤلاء الشياطين 

شكرا للموضوع أبي الغالي *


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*ربنا يرحمنا 
فعلا كلاب 
ميرسى للتقرير ده استاذى وللمجهود*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*خسارة فيهم كلمة كلاب لان على الاقل الكلب وفى جداا
لكن دول قذارة المجتمع
ربنا يحمى بناته ويرشدهم​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

فعلا يا استاذي ماما لسه كانت بتقولي الموضوع ده امبارح بس انا مش صدقت
غصب عني لان السن صغير جدا ومش كنت اتخيل ان القذارة توصل بيهم لحد كده
والغريب ان اللي قال لماما وحذرها حد مسلم زميلها في الشغل
قالها ده بيحصل كذا وكذا خلي بالك من بناتك
ودي حاجة خليتني اكدب الموضوع برده
بس اكيد بعد الموضوع ده انا اتاكدت ان الكلام صح​


----------



## الكيميائى (17 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

دول عصابة مش فى الاسكندرية بس ولكن فى كل المحافظات والمدن  دة تخطيط ممنهج ممول من الوهابيين من اوائل الستينات حتى وقتنا الحالى .....ولكن ثقتنا فى الذى فدنا هو يحافظ على بناتة وشعبة


----------



## انجي حنا (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*
لازم نوعى بناتنا ونربيهم داخل الكنيسة
ربنا يحافظ عليهم (ربنا موجود)*


----------



## Senamor (21 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*كلام خاطئ بل هم يحبو بعض حب حقيقي وغالبا مايكون حب من الصغر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*




Senamor قال:


> *كلام خاطئ بل هم يحبو بعض حب حقيقي وغالبا مايكون حب من الصغر *



*يعنى مفيش مشكله أن تحب بنت مسلمه شاب مسيحى ؟؟؟*


----------



## Senamor (21 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *يعنى مفيش مشكله أن تحب بنت مسلمه شاب مسيحى ؟؟؟*


 
*ماهو من شهر مسيحي حب مسلمة ولكنه اعلن اسلامه *

*هل هي ايضا من العصابة :smile02*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*




Senamor قال:


> *ماهو من شهر مسيحي حب مسلمة ولكنه اعلن اسلامه *
> 
> *هل هي ايضا من العصابة :smile02*



*فين أجابه سؤالى ..؟؟؟*


----------



## Senamor (21 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *فين أجابه سؤالى ..؟؟؟*


 

*الا فيه مشكلة طبعا لأن الاسلام يمنع ذلك وكذلك المسيحية*



*ولكن الحب ماله علاقه فهو لم يتزوجها عشان ديانتها*

*وبعدين مثبتين الموضوع للأسف ومافي اي اثبات على كلامكم :smil6:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*




Senamor قال:


> *الا فيه مشكلة طبعا لأن الاسلام يمنع ذلك وكذلك المسيحية*
> 
> 
> 
> > كلام خاطئ بل هم يحبو بعض حب حقيقي وغالبا مايكون حب من الصغر



*شكرا على اظهار تناقضات العقيدة المحمدية..... وتناقضات وتشويش فكرك

وانت لست مخول للكلام عن المسيحية ..*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

*أنا من اسكندرية و لا أنكر إن كان فيه محاولات معايا
تبدأ بمحاولة مصادقة أحد البنات " اللى لها صدقات مع الاولاد " معى

لكن الحقيقة و لا أكذب و لا أدعى قدرتى الفائقة 
إنهم فشلوا من أول محاولة 

لأنى لم أحب التعامل مع هذا النوع من الفتيات 

و لأنى كنت متفوقة 
فكان إهتمامى الأول و الأخير بالمذاكرة و بس 
و أظهرت نفورى الشديد الى هذه التلميذة من مجرد صداقتها لى

و إن كنت وقتها لا أعرف موضوع الخطف دا

فكان من الممكن أن أكون أحد هؤلاء الضحايا*​


----------



## شاهين (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

طبعا المقال دة دليل على ادبك وتربيتك 
عصابة الكلاب المحمديين 
ولو انا قلت عصابة الكلاب لا استطيع ان اسب المسيح 
لان دينى علمنى انة نبى من عند الله وان الاعتراف بة هو شئ واجب 
من ان يكون دينى صحيح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*



شاهين قال:


> طبعا المقال دة دليل على ادبك وتربيتك
> عصابة الكلاب المحمديين
> ولو انا قلت عصابة الكلاب لا استطيع ان اسب المسيح
> لان دينى علمنى انة نبى من عند الله وان الاعتراف بة هو شئ واجب
> من ان يكون دينى صحيح



*ماشى ما إحنا برضوا المسيحية علمتنا ما نسبش الانبياء
لكن إحنا لا نؤمن بأن محمد نبى من عند ربنا أصلا
*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*

ياريت الكنيسه تحتضن وتفتقد اكتر


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عصابة الكلاب المحمديين وعملية نقع التِرمس*




شاهين قال:


> طبعا المقال دة دليل على ادبك وتربيتك
> عصابة الكلاب المحمديين
> ولو انا قلت عصابة الكلاب لا استطيع ان اسب المسيح
> لان دينى علمنى انة نبى من عند الله وان الاعتراف بة هو شئ واجب
> من ان يكون دينى صحيح



*هى دى اللى وجعتك
لو كانت امك أو أختك هى المخطوفة لقلت ما هو اكثر من ذلك

وعلى العموم أنت حكمت على نبي الإسلام وعلى قرآنك دون أن تدرى, فالكلاب اكثر رقيا من القردة والخنازير

قُلْ هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ وَعَبَدَ الطَّاغُوتَ أُولَئِكَ شَرٌّ مَكَانًا وَأَضَلُّ عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ *


----------



## MAJI (25 يوليو 2011)

*الإستغلال الجنسي لهذه الفتيات وتوريطهن وتشويه سمعتهن لكسرهن أمام أهلهن، مما يضطرهن للهروب من بيوتهن واللجوء للإسلمة كحل لمشاكلهن التى تورطن فيها *
*هذه الاساليب تؤكد انه لا احد دخل او يدخل الاسلام بالاقتناع به *
*ولهذا يتبعون اساليب غير شريفة للاسلمة مثل اسلوب الخداع هذا الذي يؤسس الدعارى الاسلامية  فهذه المهنة التي امتهنها هؤلاء بدعم  من الاموال السعودية وغيرها من اصحاب الاموال *
*الدعارى احد ابواب الاسلام* وخاصة اذا كانت البنات الصغيرات
اسوة بنبيهم القدوة


----------



## حمورابي (25 يوليو 2011)

*هي خطة لحصر الأقباط في الزاوية . وبرهان إن الحياة في مصر عليهم اصبحت صعبة . من جوانب كثيرة . *
*لكي تبدأ الخطة والهدف منها . تهجير الاقباط من مصر . *
*الرب يكون في عونكم . لكي تحتملوا ما هو قادم . *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *هي خطة لحصر الأقباط في الزاوية . وبرهان إن الحياة في مصر عليهم اصبحت صعبة . من جوانب كثيرة . *
> *لكي تبدأ الخطة والهدف منها . تهجير الاقباط من مصر . *
> *الرب يكون في عونكم . لكي تحتملوا ما هو قادم . *



*لكن هيهات ..... فنحن زرع الأرض ..... وستعود مصر للمسيح ..... قريباً*


----------



## السـامرية (25 يوليو 2011)

*كل الشر دة من الاسكندرية وانا نايمة على ودانى كل دة؟انا اول مرة اعرف الحاجات دى يارب ارحمنا يارب
اظن لو عرفوا انى مسيحية هايقيموا عليا الحد ويعملونى انا مية لنقع الترمس هههههههههههههه
موضوع هاااااااااااام وخطير وكل بنت تاخد حظرها الناس دلوقتى زى الذئاب مابتصدق ربنا يسترها علينا ويحرس بناتة
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iYDiWIT9jqw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 أغسطس 2011)

> بصراحة مجهود كثر من رائع فين الاستاذ مايكا منير يا جماعة صدقونى بيهتم جدا بالحاجات دى طالما معاها اثباتت ربنا يحمى بناتنا


 

*مع والدى رقم الآستاذ مايكل منير ساحاول أن أتصل بة وأقول لة هذا الموضوع كان عندئنا من فترة وطلب منة والدى الرقم لحدوث أى مشاكل ويتصل بة *


----------



## ابا مالك (11 أغسطس 2011)

يوم بعد يوم بأكتشف الاسوا بما يتعلق بالاسلام 

يارب يا الهي يا سيدي انير لهم بصيرتهم كما انرت بصيرتي


بحيك يا يسوووووووووووووووع


----------



## مورا مارون (19 مارس 2012)

التوعية اساس كل شي في الكنيسة والبيت
يسوع يحمي قطيعه فهو الراعي الامين لا تخافواااااااااااا​


----------



## هالة الحب (31 مارس 2012)

ياريت يكون فيه محامى شجاع ويتبنى هذه القضيه الهامه واعتقد انها سهله مادام هناك مستندات وادله واسامى محدده.


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> ياريت يكون فيه محامى شجاع ويتبنى هذه القضيه الهامه واعتقد انها سهله مادام هناك مستندات وادله واسامى محدده.



*القضاء المصرى والمنظومة القضائية بالكامل منظومة فاسدة ... تمثل القضاء القرآنى *


----------

